# Seagull has the munchies...



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Not sure if this has been posted, the article is from July.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/scotland/north_east/6907994.stm

I think it would make a great Doritos commercial.


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

hahaha

I heard about this some months ago, but never saw the video, very funny seeing that seagull run into the shop, steal the crisps and then eat them outside,


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

If you look real close you will see a pigeon get some of the stolen goods LOL .GEORGE Thanks for the up date on this one I see that SAM THE SEAGULL now has a fan club that pay for his munchies.


----------



## theAussie (Jun 3, 2007)

*oh yeahhhhh*

That's what I call an opportunist. Not sure if it will be good for his waistline in the long run though.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

theAussie said:


> That's what I call an opportunist. Not sure if it will be good for his waistline in the long run though.


Unfortunately, Susan...looks like "man" isn't the only species that goes for the "junk" food!   

Sam is something else. He sure knows a good thing when he finds it!  

Shi 
& Squeaks (who prefers his Safflowers and Hemps!!)


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Nice to see Seagulls and pijies working 'Capers' together, Kippy....
thanks for sharing even if a repeat.  

fp


----------



## theAussie (Jun 3, 2007)

*hmmm*



mr squeaks said:


> Shi
> & Squeaks (who prefers his Safflowers and Hemps!!)


Well darn it, Squeaks is eating healthier than ME!!!!   But I am a vegetarian. You can tell, I get this green colour about me and sometimes start leaning towards the sun................


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

I really wish Sam would go for the trail mix myself. If he could only read the ingredients on the back of that Doritos bag.


----------

